# Beep had twin bucks



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

A huge struggle and hours later Beep had her boys. More of the story is in the waiting room. No names yet and Beep is being a good momma.










Proud Momma










The Huge Pain










The Daddy Look Alike










To show the size of these little monsters. Their father was a small LaMancha and so was his mom so Beep must have some big parents.


----------



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

Cuties. Glad they are doing well  They do look like big babies from the pic :shocked:


----------



## mistydaiz (Jan 28, 2011)

Is Beep an Alpine or Toggie?


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

She is half Togg half Alpine so both are correct.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

So cute! They sure are big kids!


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Awe! I love elf ears!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So cute....congrats...   :thumb:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

Awww too cute!!!  Congrats! They sure ae big boys :shocked:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

love the cute little munchie ears!


----------



## Ducklady (Apr 7, 2010)

They sure are adorable! What kind of camera did you have for the kidding cam? It worked great we've been thinking of getting one so we can check on the goats when we go on vacation.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

I have a Foscam 18918w. Took a while for me to figure out how to get it wireless but once I got it everything is easy. It has night vision, sound and you can speak into it from your computer and talk to the goats or people in the barn.

Did any one else see the kangaroo rat trying to jump in the kidding pen when Beep was in labor? It nearly jumped into my lap one time.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

:ROFL: No but I wish I did! I would have freaked out if somthing like that jumped in my lap!!! :slapfloor:


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, she does indeed look like a proud momma.. and she should be after those huge guys! Congrats! 
BTW... I ordered your same camera last night.. I hope I can get it set up OK...


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Just wanted to update and let you guys know I took a short video of Beep and her kids.


----------



## xymenah (Jul 1, 2011)

Another update. Kids are six weeks old. Here is a picture of one of them next to momma Beep. We have decided to keep him.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice....


----------

